# Who makes the best Cheeseburger?



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I remember growing up and eating cheeseburgers that taste nothing like the crud that's out there now. 

Remember when the buns were grilled? Remember having meat patties that didn't look like they were processed through a machine? Remember the onions being grilled and the cheese melted over the top?

How come these don't exist anymore? In order to get a good one now I have to BBQ it myself. Don't get me wrong, I have no problem with doing that but it got me thinking, is there anyplace that sells cheeseburgers made the old fashion way? (especially on the North side of town)

S.M.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Best Burger on Spencer and Redbluff


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

In-an-Out Burger.....The double-double cannot be beaten.


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

RonE said:


> In-an-Out Burger.....The double-double cannot be beaten.


Just what i was thinking to bad none on the North side of Houston


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

All the best burgers can be found in San Antonio.............

1. Chris Madrids' http://www.chrismadrids.com/
.
.
.the rest aren't even close.

2. Bobby J's http://www.bobbyjsburgers.com/
3. Longhorn Cafe http://www.thelonghorncafe.com/home.html


----------



## PrisonerOnGalvetraz (Sep 12, 2006)

Someburger on 11th St. in the Heights.

Jack's Grill on Durham off of I-10.

Avalon Diner on Westheimer off of Kirby.

Beck's Prime on Kirby off of Westheimer.







No, really.

Big Daddy's on Hwy. 6 off of 45.

There are bunches of places I recall that either closed or lost their touch.









POG


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

Players, Austin
The Wooden Nickel, Ypsilanti, Michigan.
The Nickel was great. The had A&W Rootbeer on tap (in real kegs; none of that fountain mix).

Players had awesome cheeseburger and fries baskets. They used to use sour pickels in their burgers, which made a huge difference. I wonder if they still do.

Cg


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

I do


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Millers makes a pretty good cheeseburger.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Fuzzy's at Cape Caracahua.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Dairy Bar in Lake Jackson


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Roznofski's (sp?). On the N.W. side. Get the double meat...The juice runs down your arm from your hand to your elbow


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

tiger said:


> I do


I was thinking the same thing








..... We could always get together & have a "throwdown"....


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

wisslbritches said:


> Roznofski's (sp?). On the N.W. side. Get the double meat...The juice runs down your arm from your hand to your elbow


That's what I'm talking about!!!


----------



## willyhunting (Apr 21, 2006)

Snuffy at the Chicken Oil Company in Bryan.

Freddy a close second at the Dixie Chicken.


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

Fitzwilly's in College Station used to have a great burger deal at lunch--really good cheeseburgers.

I've tried Miller's and was not wowed. For just a regular, greasy cheeseburger I like the Busy Bee. But I've been told that the Alvin Restaurant has awesome burgers--just haven't made it past the buffet at noon.


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

This guy list the best.

http://www.texasburgerguy.com/


----------



## ccfishin (Apr 25, 2005)

PHINS said:


> Millers makes a pretty good cheeseburger.


I agree.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Hard to beat a burger from josies in POC. Its not a good burger unless you end up wearing half of if and that is a gurantee if you eat one.


----------



## PrisonerOnGalvetraz (Sep 12, 2006)

wisslbritches said:


> Roznofski's (sp?). On the N.W. side. Get the double meat...The juice runs down your arm from your hand to your elbow


Been so long that I forgot about this one. Thanks, wb!


----------



## Okie (Aug 22, 2007)

Sid's Diner - El Reno, Oklahoma


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

br549 said:


> Dairy Bar in Lake Jackson


i'll 2nd the dairy bar.


----------



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

*not the woodlands but...*

Langford Grocer & Icehouse just outside of downtown

Annie's off of South Post Oak, south of 610

Pappas Burgers on Westheimer (maybe there is one up north)

and let's remember to be thankful for Whataburger....imagine living somewhere that only had McDonald's or Burger King


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

Pappas is good, but Kinkade's in Fort Worth wins.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Storm's Burgers - Lampasas, Texas

Went to high school there and recall a many of Friday and/or Saturday nights hanging out at that place. Wasn't much else to do.


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Josie's in POC makes a great burger and fries. We ate this place in Florida last summer, called Cheeburger Cheeburger. Best burgrers I've had in quite awhile. www.cheeburger.com


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

Since the FW area came up, I found a place in Southlake (near FM1709 and Hwy 114) called Johnny B's.

Everything is made fresh daily. If it can't be made fresh, they don't offer it and close down once they run out.

Excellent cheeseburger -on sweet sour dough buns- and fries!

They even offer a Dragon Burger: triple meat w/cheese with a little topping of their home-made chili. Just smelling it brings on a slight angina! LOL

*Johnny B's*


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Becks Prime, Memorial Park, Kirby and other places

Christian's Tailgate, Washington at I-10 and other places

Miller's Cafe, 3800 block of N. Shepherd


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

The Hambuger Inn in Armore Okla. Real small place downtown standing room only. Not sure if it is still there or not. Been 20 years ago.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

RonE said:


> *In-an-Out Burger*.....The double-double cannot be beaten.


Winner... Winner... Chicken Dinner!

Everything else is just a greasy, second place. Almost worth the drive too!


----------



## RigRat (Sep 7, 2006)

​ *WEB: JUDICEINN.COM*​ *AN ACADIANA TRADITION, SERVING "THE BEST HAMBURGER IN TOWN" *​ *SINCE 1947!*​ *3134 JOHNSTON STREET*​ *984-5614*​ 






​ *CELEBRATING OVER 60 GREAT YEARS IN LAFAYETTE !*​ *JUDICE INN*​ *A LAFAYETTE TRADITION SINCE 1947*​ 






​ *Gift Certificates Available!*​ *KITCHEN OPEN: *​ *MON - THURS 10AM - 10:00PM*​ *FRI - SAT 10AM - 10:30PM*​ *CLOSED SUNDAYS!*​ *Now accepting VISA, MASTERCARD and debit cards!*​ *ATM machine available for cash advances from checking, savings or credit card!*​ *HISTORY*​ *PHOTOS*​ _*SEE MENU*_​


----------



## mullet head (Sep 29, 2005)

Chris Madrids!!! The flamethrower macho burger!!!


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

Man, I can't believe Moondog's in Rockport or the Crusty Pelican in Sargent haven't been nominated, so I nominate both!


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I like:

Who's Who Burger in Highland Park Village in Dallas
Burger House on Hillcrest Ave. in Dallas
Hut's in Austin
Stingaree on Bolivar 
Goode Co. Taqueria in Houston

There are more but these are the ones that came to mind first.


----------



## Jay512 (Oct 17, 2005)

Lois & Jerry's in Bartlett


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

bwebster said:


> Langford Grocer & Icehouse just outside of downtown


By far the best, hands down. They form the pattys and grill the buns. The place is still in the old grocery store from the 40s or 50s.


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

I'll throw out - 
Tookies in Seabrook -( Bean Burger ! ) 
HammerHeads in Double Bayou -( HUGE - its perfect after wading all day)
El Ranchero - El Isiador ( TexMex burger with fresh avacado)


Dave


----------



## BuckShot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Roznovskys Hambergers*

Roznovsky's Hambergers!!! They use real meat, not the machine purified ones.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Carlos Beer Garden in Webster. Get it with grilled onions and jalapenos


----------



## TOM GRAHAM (Mar 15, 2006)

I'll Give Ole Henry At "sams Deli And Diner" The Tops. All His Burger's Are Great.


----------



## Slimp (May 8, 2006)

Herd's Hamburgers in Jackboro, TX


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I've had an in and out burger on several occasions, didn't care for it.

Big Humpreys in Pearland makes a killer burger.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

THE SPOT in Galveston


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

bwebster said:


> Langford Grocer & Icehouse just outside of downtown.


Exactly! They are great!


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

Oh yea! Gotta love a Fuzzy Burger! 



portalto said:


> Fuzzy's at Cape Caracahua.


----------



## MustangOrange (Jul 26, 2005)

Kinkaid's in Fort Worth and it's not even close!

Burger House in Dallas for the best fries, but there burgers are average.


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

*Hands Down!!*

Backdoor Cafe, Roosevelt 
This is the best burger I have ever had. It is in Roosevelt (I10 west by Junction, Exit the sign for Roosevelt, take a right, follow the road left and there is a feed shop/grocery/restaraunt on your left). Go in and ask for a Gale burger. She makes the patty right there and slaps it on one of the oldest skillets I have ever seen then serves it in between two fat peice of Texas Toast. It comes with her homemade fries or her Texas Toothpicks.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Fuddrucker's


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Any one remember a place named "Mike's"... I think it was on westpark (is that where the railroad tracks are?). I doubt that it's still there, this was back in the 80s. His were great!


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *br549*
_Dairy Bar in Lake Jackson_



bayourat said:


> i'll 2nd the dairy bar.


Dairy Bar is good 
The Angleton Ice House used to make a good burger have not been in a while


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i'm still on a quest for the ultimate burger.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

dknut said:


> Backdoor Cafe, Roosevelt
> This is the best burger I have ever had. It is in Roosevelt (I10 west by Junction, Exit the sign for Roosevelt, take a right, follow the road left and there is a feed shop/grocery/restaraunt on your left). Go in and ask for a Gale burger. She makes the patty right there and slaps it on one of the oldest skillets I have ever seen then serves it in between two fat peice of Texas Toast. It comes with her homemade fries or her Texas Toothpicks.


Those are real good and the Sunrise Cafe burgers in Junction aren't any slouch either. I thought we were the only ones who ate at the Backdoor Cafe...LOL The feed/general store is called Simons Brothers Mercantile.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

Cliffs on fountainview
Lankford's Grocery
Christian's
Beck's


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Chester's in SA is my favorite-Green Chili Cheeseburger!! (also over 220 different beers)

Chris Madrids is good but can be too greasy.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Cafe Michaelburger on the West end of Galveston.


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Bellaire Broiler Burger & Christians.


----------



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

w_r_ranch said:


> Any one remember a place named "Mike's"... I think it was on westpark (is that where the railroad tracks are?). I doubt that it's still there, this was back in the 80s. His were great!


Bubba's is on Westpark next to/under 59...that the same place?


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

me. Braum's is pretty good, also.


----------



## easy1 (Jan 21, 2008)

bwebster said:


> Langford Grocer & Icehouse just outside of downtown
> 
> Annie's off of South Post Oak, south of 610
> 
> ...


I would agree on Langford's Groc in downtown Houston it is acually a house and the resturante is in the garage,I would have to say also The Fish Spot at the ramp outside of Mosses Lake.Fuzzies requires a second mortgage..they are too hight on everthing!


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah I'm friends with the Simon Brother's actually. Nothin but good people up there and those dang good burgers.



Haute Pursuit said:


> Those are real good and the Sunrise Cafe burgers in Junction aren't any slouch either. I thought we were the only ones who ate at the Backdoor Cafe...LOL The feed/general store is called Simons Brothers Mercantile.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Texas Hamburger Palace on Ranchester makes a good jalapeno cheeseburger...MMMmmmmm


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Chevron Gas Station in Manvel, Tx on Hwy 6. Sounds crazy but the little grill in there makes a bad "a" Burger


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

My favorite is the hamburger po boy at Mandinas in New Orleans followed by Kincaids in Fort Worth. They make an excellent cheeseburger at Hruska's in Ellinger. There are several great hamburger places in Houston though.


----------



## reelumin (Nov 16, 2006)

Linda's in Sargent. All you need is single meat. Double meat will put a hurt on you, too much and too big to put your mouth around. Krusty Pelican in Sargent is a good one too.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Macho Cheddar Cheezy at Chris Madrid's. End of thread.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Deluxe Burger at Caseys, in Galveston...cooked medium!

Marsha


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

bwebster said:


> Bubba's is on Westpark next to/under 59...that the same place?


On a lark, I did a google search & found 2 reference to Mike's:

http://www.houstonarchitecture.info/haif/index.php?showtopic=5169&view=findpost&p=72674

http://www.houstonarchitecture.info/haif/index.php?showtopic=5169&view=findpost&p=72721


----------



## Soaknwet (Jun 20, 2006)

Big Humphreys in Pearland makes the best burgers in town.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Champ Burger located off Sampson st on the East side of downtown!!!


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

I gotta vote for the "Neon Palm" in downtown Matty.........Sure is tasty after catching beer and drinking fish all day!!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Chris Madrids........San Antonio


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Lutes Marina Grill on Chocolate Bayou does a very good job on a cheese burger....maybe its the atmosphere but it is a hand smashed patty, runny slab cheddar and a toasted bun. Outstanding!


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Jay512 said:


> Lois & Jerry's in Bartlett


I second that, that is one BIG burger, you can tell Lois had to feed those big boys of hers.

Also Chicken Oil Company (Snuffy's special with cheese and jalapenos)

Koppe Bridge Bar and Grill makes some good burgers but they are 9$ for a burger basket compared to 6$ for Chicken Oil.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

in houston, SOMEBURGER on the corner of 11th and studawood over in the heights.

in San antonio it has to be LONGHORN off 1604 and blanco i think it is. on the northside just inside 1604 north of churchill high school a couple miles.


----------



## firemitch2 (Sep 5, 2006)

Dons Bar & grill Texas City Tx
The Spot Galveston

Millers in the med center Houston


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

PrisonerOnGalvetraz said:


> Someburger on 11th St. in the Heights.
> 
> Jack's Grill on Durham off of I-10.
> 
> ...


Purty good! I second Becks Prime and Avalon Drugs. Big Daddies, however is NADA compared to Larries at the Highland Grill.

Philips in Danbury

Crofutts in Bayside (a little far to drive, but almost worth it)

Cliff's on W Gray

Also Lucky Burger in the Montrose is great.


----------



## BS (May 24, 2004)

Bellaire Broilerburger in Bellaire.
Harbor Inn in Seadrift aint too shabby either.

Byron


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

Majic Burger on College in South Houston and I think It's called C&D burgers on Fuqua. Both have some good greasy burgers. This place is long gone, but Burgerville in the Rice Village used to have THE BEST hands down! Anyone remember that place?


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

In Austin, it's *Hut's Hamburgers* on 6th St.

In Tulsa, it's *Claude's* on Peoria. Also, *Hank's Hamburgers* is really good.


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

Uh-Oh! I forgot Stanton's in Alvin!


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

The Spot in Galveston is not as good as it used to be. It seems like it changed up its patties somehow.

I'm kind of surprised nobody has mentioned Dirty's in Austin. The OT Special is an artery clogger for sure.

I'm a big fan of Josie's in POC, too. It's hard to go in there an not order a cheeseburger and fries. Lankford Grocery and Goode & Co. Taqueria are probably my favorites in Houston.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Shallow Minded said:


> That's what I'm talking about!!!


Didn't they used to be off Memorial back in the late 70's or early 80's. Man, that was a burger!


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

I can not beleive no one has mentioned Goodson's Cafe. It was a better place to eat at when it was in Huffsmith if you could get in the door. The other choice is in Huffsmith also. You just can not beat a Mel burger from Mel's. They have some great food.


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

Second on Dirty's and Hut's in Austin! There's also a Diner/Railcar in Alpine that has really good burgers....can't think of the name?


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

forgot Guys Meat Market on OST. They only make a couple hundred a day and if your number is 201, you're sol.


----------



## atm_93 (Mar 16, 2005)

the 4X4 @ Capt Billy Whizbangs in Waco. Don't ask, just eat


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

The SE corner of 90 & sheldon Rd. it beside the the mini mart, they have one called the ****** burger. Tonys in Birch Run MI. is awsome. The four winds in Cusseta GA. has a burger in honor of the Rangers (army elite) called the Ranger burger. One pound the way you want it. Jerry speaking of Throw Downs why not out at the the lease yours or mine. I will cook me Crawdaddy Cajuin venison burgeryou name the cheese. By the way a hint of the recipe is on 2cool recipes. Beau & Beverly P S I will do the cooking


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Jax Grill


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Kincaid's on Camp Bowie in Fort Worth!!


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, after a long day of fishing on Toledo Bend, it's hard to beat the Jalapeno cheeseburger at Sportsman Cafe in Six Mile, 1/4, 1/2 or one pound patty, your choice.


Dave


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

Pop's Place in Lamar serves a pretty good burger after a long day on the water.

or

The Owl Bar and Cafe in Socorro, New Mexico. without a doubt the best green-chile cheeseburger there is. (the beers are ice cold too, which helps)

Capt. Forrest


----------



## PrisonerOnGalvetraz (Sep 12, 2006)

scm said:


> Majic Burger on College in South Houston and I think It's called C&D burgers on Fuqua. Both have some good greasy burgers. This place is long gone, but Burgerville in the Rice Village used to have THE BEST hands down! Anyone remember that place?


NOW I feel old!

1973.....In high school, I worked at Rodney's men's clothing store, across the street from Burgerville. It was operated by an entire family. The kids took orders, bussed tables, etc....and the dad cooked the burgers. They were good burgers. What I most recall was the son who usually took the orders. He was gay and had a MONSTER lisp. He would holler each order back to his dad, "Gimmy a dubba cheethe witta auda friethe."







I still think about that place.

Do you remember Warp and Woof Clothiers next to Burgerville? How about Poor Man's Country Club? They used to bootleg Coors. You had to tote it out in a brown paper bag. Moelers Bakery? I think there was sandwich shop called Swiss Haus also. It was really good to. The Village was great!


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

If you guys ever ate one of my mama's homemade hamburgers, you would think that McDonald's was put on this earth and blessed by God, directly.


----------



## PrisonerOnGalvetraz (Sep 12, 2006)

irbjd said:


> The Spot in Galveston is not as good as it used to be. It seems like it changed up its patties somehow.
> 
> I'm kind of surprised nobody has mentioned Dirty's in Austin. The OT Special is an artery clogger for sure.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Josie's in POC, too. It's hard to go in there an not order a cheeseburger and fries. Lankford Grocery and Goode & Co. Taqueria are probably my favorites in Houston.


Oh man! I forgot about Dirty's. Thanks for adding that one. Definitely a "Hall-O-Flame" burger joint.


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

murski's ice house in huntsville, tx., the home of the 1/2 lb. hootie burger. this is the finest of all of the culinary arts... it's so good, even oprah would eat it (if y'all remember that "controversy")...


rbt2


----------



## Txmm13 (Oct 20, 2007)

Someburger in the heights I would beg my dad to take us there. There milk shakes and a burger were the best.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

mywifeshusband said:


> The four winds in Cusseta GA. has a burger in honor of the Rangers (army elite) called the Ranger burger. One pound the way you want it.


never made it there, but i remember some people talking about this place. 
besides any place naming a burger for the army rangers deserves a huge SUA SPONTE hooah!


----------



## skinnywater (May 26, 2004)

Dirty's in Austin, what burgers use to be in Texas


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I always thought the original Charlie's Hamburgers was pretty good. I still love their slogan, over 2 dozen sold.


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

Sonny's Place in Galveston has always had a good burger. 19th and L


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

I've had there burgers for breakfast several times!!!



reelthreat said:


> By far the best, hands down. They form the pattys and grill the buns. The place is still in the old grocery store from the 40s or 50s.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Hadn't been there in a while, but the kids really enjoyed Kitty's Purple Cow in Surfside after a day of fishing.


----------



## rayb (Feb 18, 2008)

*Burgers*

Montana Mike's New Braunfels. They use 1# of meat
Long Horn Grill N.B across the street from Montana Mike's


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

PrisonerOnGalvetraz said:


> NOW I feel old!
> 
> 1973.....In high school, I worked at Rodney's men's clothing store, across the street from Burgerville. It was operated by an entire family. The kids took orders, bussed tables, etc....and the dad cooked the burgers. They were good burgers. What I most recall was the son who usually took the orders. He was gay and had a MONSTER lisp. He would holler each order back to his dad, "Gimmy a dubba cheethe witta auda friethe."
> 
> ...


 P.O.G.- My sides are killing me from laughing so hard! I forgot about the son and the rest of the family! I was young at the time, but I still knew something was not quite right with the son.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Prince's on Fuqua, Berry Hill Baja cali grille


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

yer_corks_under said:


> Sonny's Place in Galveston has always had a good burger. 19th and L


Sonny's is good. But you better bring cash.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

ill have to follow in my dads footsteps on this one..
little mexican resteraunt on s.e. corner of sheldon and old 90( ****** burger) better bring your appetite or lots of friends..if the ****** isnt enough try the double ****** thats a 3 lbs cheesburger.....mmmmmm my favorite...
and four winds in cusseta ga....(ranger burger) see how many and how fast to get your name on the wall of fame....
also i have to agree josies in poc makes a good burger..just too small i need 4 for dinner with 2 orders of fries....

brian


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

rebelangler said:


> ill have to follow in my dads footsteps on this one..
> little mexican resteraunt on s.e. corner of sheldon and old 90( ****** burger) better bring your appetite or lots of friends..if the ****** isnt enough try the double ****** thats a 3 lbs cheesburger.....mmmmmm my favorite...
> and four winds in cusseta ga....(ranger burger) see how many and how fast to get your name on the wall of fame....
> also i have to agree josies in poc makes a good burger..just too small i need 4 for dinner with 2 orders of fries....
> ...


Wow im a pretty big guy about 240 lbs and i can put down my fair share of food. You must have one heck of an appatite if a burger and fries from josies is not enough. LOL


----------



## Van (May 21, 2004)

chuck richey said:


> I can not beleive no one has mentioned Goodson's Cafe. It was a better place to eat at when it was in Huffsmith if you could get in the door. The other choice is in Huffsmith also. *You just can not beat a Mel burger from Mel's.* They have some great food.


I have to second the vote for Mel's in Tomball. Bring a serious appetite.


----------



## KID5150 (Jul 24, 2006)

Texas City dike pier after fishing and such. Man, I'm hungry


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Blake's BBQ off Westheimer and Fondren. PalmsUp and I have had many a great burger at that hole-in-the-wall


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

The Fish spot on Mosses Lake.I had one the other day and WOW.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

*SOMEBURGER??? I seen 3 of you mention Someburger.*

Years ago my parents had a Someburger franchise behind the Stardust Ballroom on Irvington St. . My step brother had the Someburger franchise in the heights, the one ya'll are reffering to!

In my yougner years (Freshman & Sophmore in High School) I sold a many Someburgers... dad did the cooking, mom did the bun preperation and I did the malts, shakes, drinks and ran the cash register. ALL OF US hand peeled potatoes, usually 150lbs a day, for french fries.

There is also a Someburger in Baytown.

They were really good back then, I don't know how they would be these days!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Dairy Bar,..Lake Jackson

I wished ,...

C99 in Freeport was open or The Alamo Drive Inn


----------



## df12051 (Aug 12, 2004)

*Best Burger*

Wolf's in Channelview


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

LaLa's in Mirando City makes a mean burger for a mexican food joint. It's in the middle of nowhere but dang good.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

ask me tomorrow, I'm gonna fix my buffalo burgers again, with a different set of spices and blue cheese on top. Sorry, can't help - I luv blue cheese on burgers


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

RogerB said:


> ask me tomorrow, I'm gonna fix my buffalo burgers again, with a different set of spices and blue cheese on top. Sorry, can't help - I luv blue cheese on burgers


"Blue cheese" Roger you need help:tongue:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

There was a bar in Swiney Switch, Texas right off IH 37 headed south toward Corpus past George West thats used to make the best double meat double cheese burgers. When I used to ride a Harley that was our hangout ate alot of burgers and drank alot of beer in that joint.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

State_Vet said:


> "Blue cheese" Roger you need help:tongue:


I know, but I can't help it - it's goooooooood on burgers grilled on open mesquite fire.



state_vet said:


> There was a bar in Swiney Switch, Texas right off IH 37 headed south toward Corpus past George West thats used to make the best double meat double cheese burgers. When I used to ride a Harley that was our hangout ate alot of burgers and drank alot of beer in that joint.


so THAT was YOU?? dang! I thought you looked familiar.


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

Judy ****'s in Huffman


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

someone already said this one but Chris Madrid in San Antonio makes an awesome burger, next to that I'd have to say Brenda's burgers on the south side.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Frankn'steins...on Mason just south of I-10 and there's one in the area of Hwy 6 / Bissonnet. Awesome burgers.

Late,
Cox


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Bobby J's in Helotes...Definitely in my all time top three.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I think it's only fair to admit that after riding a 100 mile bike ride any cheeseburger, no matter where it's from, is the best tasting cheeseburger in the world.


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

Michael Burger Galveston, TX


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

KID5150 said:


> Texas City dike pier after fishing and such. Man, I'm hungry


I'll second that. It's been a few years but I remember them to be great


----------



## yellowjacket (Jul 21, 2007)

*Kelley's Restaurants*

this one pound burger is a meal for two people. made by hand, not from the processor. good people, good stuff.


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

What a great thread! This is probably the only one I have read every reply!

I have 2 to recommend if you get out west - The Sutton County Steakhouse in Sonora has a pretty dang good burger and the Lowake Steakhouse I think has the best I ever had!


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

scwine said:


> All the best burgers can be found in San Antonio.............
> 
> 1. Chris Madrids' http://www.chrismadrids.com/
> .
> ...


Wow you are so right about Chris Madrids!

Went there a year ago and **** it was the BOMB good!


----------



## EricF (Feb 14, 2006)

Mike's Icehouse was on Westpark at Fondren. It was shut down to put in the toll road. They have moved one block north on a side street. The burgers aren't what they used to be. 

Blake's BBQ does make a good burger. I work real close so I eat there quite a bit. 

The best burger ever made has to be at Bellaire Broiler Burger. Every burger there is out of this world. They have one burger that has a homemade patty topped with chili and cheese and two hotdogs. Wear your stretchy pants that day for sure.


----------



## Tall Steve (Jun 22, 2004)

fastpitch said:


> Bellaire Broiler Burger & Christians.


2nd for Bellaire Broiler Burger


----------



## fisherking78 (Dec 18, 2005)

The most oldfashioned I know is: put chilie between two patties and grill.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

"Christian's Tailgate, Washington at I-10 "

Absolutely the best.

"Storm's Burgers - Lampasas, Texas"

I love that place, but I ate at the other one in Coleman(I believe) more, on our way back and forth from Tech. $2.99 triple meat with cheese, and fries, can't beat it. But it does make the car reak for days if you leave the bag in the car,lol.

Hudsons on Hwy 6 is also a **** good burger.

The Spot in POC...double cheese with bacon..uuummmm

Cafe Michaelburger on Galv.'s West end.(bring cash)


----------



## redfish1021 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Best Cheeseburger*

Hyde's Cafe, Old Town Spring


----------



## Capt Ahab (Oct 11, 2005)

*Mt. Olympus*

I didn't go all the way through the thread, so please excuse my choice OUTSIDE OF TEXAS (I figure everyone else has Houston covered).

Johnnie's Hamburgers in OKC & Edmond Oklahoma, where my sister & brother-in-law live, tops the list. The Ceasar Burger (w/ tomatoes) & O-Rings are to die for. Nothing in Houston compares, and I've lived here almost all my life and eaten at every single place that serves a so-called "great" burger.


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

Besides me or dad, Josie's in Port O'Connor. You won't have room for fries.


----------



## PrisonerOnGalvetraz (Sep 12, 2006)

EricF said:


> Mike's Icehouse was on Westpark at Fondren. It was shut down to put in the toll road. They have moved one block north on a side street. The burgers aren't what they used to be.
> 
> Blake's BBQ does make a good burger. I work real close so I eat there quite a bit.
> 
> The best burger ever made has to be at Bellaire Broiler Burger. Every burger there is out of this world. They have one burger that has a homemade patty topped with chili and cheese and two hotdogs. Wear your stretchy pants that day for sure.


I would have mentioned the BBB, but was too afraid to admit that I always ate the "burger that has a homemade patty topped with chili and cheese and two hotdogs." So, wear your "stretchy pants" and bring your favorite cardiologist.


----------



## offthehook (Sep 2, 2007)

toms burger near braunig lake makes a good one


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Wife & I went to San Antonio yesterday to pickup my new jeep and we ate at a "Fatburgers" that was real close to the dealership. We were surprised that we had never heard of them. We thought that they were great!!!

http://www.fatburger.com/menu/Fresh.aspx

Apparently this is the only one in Texas









*San Antonio* 
View map / Driving Directions 
11224 Huebner Rd. Ste 206
San Antonio, TX 78230
P: 210-877-9080
F: 210-877-9808


----------



## FishEmGigEm (May 29, 2007)

My current favorite, Angus Burger at Diamond S in Brazoria or Elmo's in West Columbia.

I also can't leave out Filip's in Danbury and Guy's off of OST.


----------



## never enuff (Jan 11, 2008)

North side 290/Telge POs Burgers EXCELLENT


----------



## PrisonerOnGalvetraz (Sep 12, 2006)

Does anyone remember Arnold's in Conroe? That was doggone fine burger to.


----------



## fishaholic2 (Feb 10, 2008)

*burger*

i like the papa's bbq, better have a roll of paper towels on hand.


Shallow Minded said:


> I remember growing up and eating cheeseburgers that taste nothing like the crud that's out there now.
> 
> Remember when the buns were grilled? Remember having meat patties that didn't look like they were processed through a machine? Remember the onions being grilled and the cheese melted over the top?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

Bellaire Broiler 1st
Gus Wortham Golf Course 2nd
Christians 3rd
Pappas 4th
Mel's Diner 5th
Roznovskis 6th
Bubbas 7th
Shuttle Burger 8th
Langford's Grocery 9th
Whataburger 10th

These are just houston joints.

On a side note, if you like boudain & FRESH cracklin, & tamales try Uncle Henry's in Beaumont.


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

This thread got me to thinking so stopped by the Angleton Ice House on Saturday night for a burger and they are still making a great burger. Stayed and listened to the band for a while and they weren't bad.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Mr. Tuffy said:


> Langford's Grocery 9th


Are they still open? I figured they'd have been razed and condos put up by now!


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

*Lankford Grocery*

Still open. I was there about 3 weeks ago.



Levelwind said:


> Are they still open? I figured they'd have been razed and condos put up by now!


----------



## NVUS2 (Aug 14, 2005)

These are my top 3 burgers...ok 4

1. Grins in San Marcos! I gotta go there every time I am near there. SWT 88 Grad!
2. Riverside Marina (Channelview area)
3. Goodtimes Marina (on San Jacinto river)
4. Beer joint in Pearland (Scooters I think)


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

i like the papa's bbq, better have a roll of paper towels on hand


It is a good burger, but I DQ'd them becuase of thier crappy fries, come on, who wants little thin cold p.o.s fries,lol.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Omega Burger!

Galena Park,Texas


----------

